# Suicide Squad: full trailer ufficiale. Film in uscita ad agosto 2016



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2015)

Dopo Batman vs Superman, la DC Comics rilascia un altro trailer relativo ad un film attesissimo: Suicide Squad, una squadra di criminali riunita per compiere delle missioni governative altamente rischiose. Il prezzo da pagare, in caso contrario, è la loro vita. 

Tra i personaggi, Will Smith che interpreta Deadshot, Margot Robbie Haley Queen e Jared Leto nei panni di un inquietante Joker. Presente anche Batman (Affleck?) che proverà a contrastarli.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2015)

Il Joker di Leto mi lascia per ora dubbioso,vediamo nei prossimi trailer.
La Robbie che lecca le sbarre è vietata ai minori.
Un po' deludente,tutto sommato.


----------



## bmb (14 Luglio 2015)

Margot da arresto cardiaco.


----------



## Snake (14 Luglio 2015)

Leto e Margot faranno di questo film un'autentica bomba, mi sa che questo Joker sarà ancora più sadico di quello di Nolan


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2015)

Non mi piace lo stile di alcuni personaggi e del film in generale, è troppo esagerato e tamarro.


----------



## Kaw (8 Agosto 2015)

Trailer doppiato in italiano


----------



## O Animal (8 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Agosto 2015)

Il film vale la pena vederlo gia solo per Margot


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me il personaggio migliore sarà Harley. Lo so che dirlo adesso e sulla base di un trailer è prematuro e superficiale ma dalle poche immagini che si vedono mi sembra d'intravedere per il personaggio la giusta follia, in particolare a 2 e 35 mi è sembrato quasi di rivedere un Ledger al femminile.


----------



## Snake (20 Gennaio 2016)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kaw (25 Aprile 2016)

Il nuovo trailer:


----------



## davoreb (14 Agosto 2016)

Visto ieri, mi è piaciuto abbastanza, sicuramente l'ho preferito ai primi due film di Superman.

Brava Margot 

Il joker non mi ha entusiasmato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Agosto 2016)

Mi ha lasciato un po' deluso sinceramente vedendo le aspettative iniziali, ma in un film di supereroi non puoi aspettarti chissà che. Margot Robbie bravissima, discreto anche Will Smith. 

Il Joker...lasciamo stare. Per me rimarrà sempre Nicholson


----------



## Hellscream (15 Agosto 2016)

Film godibile, Harley personaggio più riuscito per distacco.. Come detto da altri, stendiamo un velo pietoso sul Joker...


----------



## patriots88 (24 Agosto 2016)

A me il joker è piaciuto

Benissimo il cast: smith e la robbie sopra tutti, poi leto appena dietro (per via del poco che si vede)

Nel complesso intrattiene bene per le due ore di proiezione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2016)

Bello , hanno creato troppo hype per questo film è la gente si aspettava il Batman del 1990 invece è un buon film punto .

Ha carenti buchi nella trama , Harley .... HARLEY .. Madre di dio .... L ho amata in The walf of wall street ma qui è epocale .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2016)

L'ho visto: male, male. Non mi è piaciuto un granché.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ho visto: male, male. Non mi è piaciuto un granché.



Idem. Salvo solo Harley, per il resto tutti gli altri valgono zero. La prima parte è anche decente, ma da quando comincia la parte seria è da buttare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Idem. Salvo solo Harley, per il resto tutti gli altri valgono zero. La prima parte è anche decente, ma da quando comincia la parte seria è da buttare.


Innanzitutto la caratterizzazione dei personaggi: Harley, nella parte finale al bar, è agghiacciante in uno slancio di lucidità e malinconia, quando, in realtà, dovrebbe restare una pazza furiosa che mentalmente non connette nulla; il Joker un'immensa delusione, anche alla luce del ruolo assolutamente inutile che gli viene dato nel film; il resto dei personaggi tutti arrabattati e buttati lì a casaccio; l'unico personaggio minimamente curato è stato Deadshot. Infine, non mi è piaciuta nemmeno la trama: assolutamente confusionaria e frettolosa. Una bella delusione.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto la caratterizzazione dei personaggi: Harley, nella parte finale al bar, è agghiacciante in uno slancio di lucidità e malinconia, quando, in realtà, dovrebbe restare una pazza furiosa che mentalmente non connette nulla; il Joker un'immensa delusione, anche alla luce del ruolo assolutamente inutile che gli viene dato nel film; il resto dei personaggi tutti arrabattati e buttati lì a casaccio; l'unico personaggio minimamente curato è stato Deadshot. Infine, non mi è piaciuta nemmeno la trama: assolutamente confusionaria e frettolosa. Una bella delusione.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Deadshot è il secondo personaggio approfondito, ma non l'ho messo come punto a favore perchè esce bene dalla parte più comica ma nella parte seria fa una fatica pazzesca. Il finale mi sembra proprio la brutta copia di age of ultron.

L'ultima scena proprio poi è sgradevole, soprattutto se non ne uscirà un sequel.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2016)

Un Hancock con più personaggi, tutto qua. Molto mediocre


----------



## patriots88 (25 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'ultima scena proprio poi è sgradevole, soprattutto se non ne uscirà un sequel.



visti gli incassi direi proprio che ci sarà e già ne stanno parlando.

io comunque voglio un film singolo solo sul joker. 
sarebbe una figata


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> visti gli incassi direi proprio che ci sarà e già ne stanno parlando.
> 
> io comunque voglio un film singolo solo sul joker.
> sarebbe una figata



Una delle storie più famose incentrate su Joker è the killing joke, ma non credo ne faranno un film live (ne è uscito uno animato). Poi onestamente Leto in queste poche scene mi ha lasciato perplesso.


----------



## patriots88 (25 Agosto 2016)

mah a me è piaciuto.

ogni volta che entra in scena aveva una marcia in più rispetto agli altri.

poi vabbè purtroppo compare talmente poco...


----------



## Snake (25 Agosto 2016)

gli spoiler


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Agosto 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> visti gli incassi direi proprio che ci sarà e già ne stanno parlando.
> 
> io comunque voglio un film singolo solo sul joker.
> sarebbe una figata


Se fanno tornare in vita Ledger si , perché quest'ultimo fa vomitare


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> gli spoiler



Az, scusa.


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Agosto 2016)

Io non l'ho trovato così terrificante, anzi a tratti è molto divertente, che è lo scopo di questo Suicide Squad (a parte l'economia ).

Anche le millemila critiche a questo Joker mi hanno stupito, come dice patriots88 era avanti a tutti gli altri personaggi. Jared Leto imho ha fatto un gran lavoro, il personaggio è veramente estremo...sia divernte che inquietante. Convicenti anche i suoi dialoghi

Tutti gli altri discorsi (trovati altrove) tipo "la regia non mi ha soddisfatto, non ci sono inquadrature a la Non è un paese per vecchi" (trovato veramente!) sono chiaramente più folli del Joker stesso.
Quando sono usciti i vari Antman,Thor, Guardiani,Hulk nessuno ha aperto bocca se non per dire "ma che bello" oppure "mmh da 6".


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Tutti gli altri discorsi (trovati altrove) tipo "la regia non mi ha soddisfatto, non ci sono inquadrature a la Non è un paese per vecchi" (trovato veramente!) sono chiaramente più folli del Joker stesso.
> Quando sono usciti i vari Antman,Thor, Guardiani,Hulk nessuno ha aperto bocca se non per dire "ma che bello" oppure "mmh da 6".



Concordo pure io...è evidente come ci sia un trattamento diversissimo da parte della critica tra i film della Marvel e quelli della DC...

Ora non capisco perché sto film viene messo in croce quando poi vai a vedere porcate tipo i vari Hulk, Iron man 2 e 3, i fantastici 4 (sia l'1 che il 2 per non parlare del terrificante ultimo episodio) che fanno tutti pietà (per me comunque pure spiderman 2 e 3 e the amazing spiderman ) e leggi commenti assolutamente normali considerando che parliamo di film tratti da fumetti..

La DC invece pare debba sempre tirare fuori capolavori o giù polemiche..che poi ricordo toni sprezzanti anche verso the watchman che era un film bellissimo..

Mah..


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Concordo pure io...è evidente come ci sia un trattamento diversissimo da parte della critica tra i film della Marvel e quelli della DC...
> 
> Ora non capisco perché sto film viene messo in croce quando poi vai a vedere porcate tipo i vari Hulk, Iron man 2 e 3, i fantastici 4 (sia l'1 che il 2 per non parlare del terrificante ultimo episodio) che fanno tutti pietà (per me comunque pure spiderman 2 e 3 e the amazing spiderman ) e leggi commenti assolutamente normali considerando che parliamo di film tratti da fumetti..
> 
> ...


guarda non saprei. Evidentemente si può creare una simpatia di massa, oppure un'antipatia di massa.

L'esempio di watchmen è perfetto. Anche a me è piaciuto, sembra un thriller ma con i supereroi. Un pò capisco perchè non è piaciuto...forse è anche troppo alternativo.
Ma questo Suicide Squad si segue tranquillamente


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2016)

Visto ieri sera.

Mah, ho visto di peggio..


----------



## juventino (4 Settembre 2016)

Attori volenterosi, ma sceneggiatura e personaggi sono davvero scritti coi piedi. Ho visto molto di peggio, ma non è un film per cui sono stato contento di spendere soldi.


----------

